# [Aporte] Manual - Diagrama Ucoa



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2014)

Ucoa A30T12S
Ucoa A30T12M
Ucoa A30T6S
Ucoa A30T6M
Ucoa A50T12S
Ucoa A50T12M


----------



## elgriego (May 23, 2014)

Hola Colega DOSMETROS, Estan como armarselos!!!.Gloria de la electronica Argentina de los 60/70


Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2014)

Tengo doss por ahí con los datos de los transformadores , son de 13 y 30 Watts , después los subo


----------

